# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Looking for Vivaldi Tab

## Ben Cooper

I am looking for mandolin tab for the Vivaldi concerto in D major.  I can find guitar, but no mandolin!  Please, any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Thanks!

----------


## mrmando

Not sure what you mean. The Vivaldi mandolin concerto is in C major. The Vivaldi double mandolin concerto is in G major. 

The time you're wasting on looking for tab would be better spent learning to read music, methinks.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

Thank you for the reply!  I will also look into those pieces.  Actually I am looking for the string concerto or sometimes called the guitar concerto in d major.  Particularly the largo movement.  Oh, I am starting to read music... but after 40+ years of doing everything by ear..... its a slow process.  :-)

----------


## Ben Cooper

Thank you to Matt who had the tab (actually I believe he tabbed it out himself) and was kind enough to e-mail it to me.  Now I am learning a piece I have loved almost all my life!  Awesome!

----------


## Dan Krhla

Would it be ok with him I you share it here for the rest of us so the next time someone is looking its here?

----------


## matthew71

I do not mind sharing it. But how do I do that?

----------


## bratsche

When you reply, go into "go advanced" (rather than "post quick reply"), then scroll down and you'll see a list of "additional options" which includes "attachments".  Click on the link that says "manage attachments" and follow the steps to upload your file.  It will then be added as an attachment to your post.

bratsche

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

cool!

----------


## matthew71

Thank you for the instructions Bratsche.

I tabbed this out so that a mandolin orchestra could play it as an ensemble piece.

Enjoy.

----------

avaldes, 

Ben Cooper, 

JH Murray, 

katygrasslady

----------

